# Online Buying Experience



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

I have tried two sellers during the last 6 months or so and both of them did not ship the full order, one forgot to ship 1 type of fish completely and the other sent me pairs instead of trios... They both did not have the courtesy of informing me that they were out of stock or any other reason for not being able to ship the full order...

When I contacted them the both responded very late... one absolutely refused to accept that he did not send the fish and the other said it just 2 small fish...

Is this normal practice?

They both are experienced breeders and EXPERTS...

How do I go about it now?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have heard a lot of these stories and also heard great success stories. I honestly don't know why it is so hard for people to look at a checklist and then bag them. Double check after bagged and if something is out of stock place a quick phone call. Regardless....maybe you can post your experience in the reviews section? I am thinking about ordering a few online and it is things like this that stop me every time.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never had this problem. Buy from the most reputable sources you can possibly find.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks 13razorbackfan and DJR...

I thought they are pretty reputable... (DJR I have sent you the names via PM) let me know if they are reputable or was my assumption incorrect...


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

I forgot to add that one of them is a very active seller on Aquabid... so beware of these so-called PROFESSIONAL breeders and sellers...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Funny you bumped this topic. I am going to order online for the first time in the next couple weeks maybe three. I want to order at least 4 and I am going to order some of the larger(3"+) males. I want to spread the shipping cost around a bit. If anybody has had recent good luck or bad I certainly wouldn't mind hearing about it via PM.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

There are a TON of reviews in the reviews section. A quick look there will tell you what you need to know in a hurry. Much better than going by a single, recent experience.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks prov356 for the advice but what if the sellers are not in the review section???


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

monisaab said:


> Thanks prov356 for the advice but what if the sellers are not in the review section???


Only retailers are in the reviews section here at CF. Aquabid has it's own system and it's not appropriate to review or mention specific sellers here. Use the Aquabid feedback feature. Even hinting around at who they are here at CF is walking a fine line.

If you buy from a private seller in a private deal and aren't happy, appealing to them is your only recourse.

I would recommend to anyone looking to buy online for the first time to go to the reviews section and source your fish based on the reviews that you find there. There are plenty to choose from. All of the major online sources seem to be there.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

One last thought. If anyone knows of a retailer, either local or mail order, that's not in the reviews section, we have a form for that here.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

I respect the forum rules prov356 and that is why I did not mention their names, business names or even what kind of fish they sell or anything like that but I just wanted to share my experiences so that people are more careful when buying online and only buy from reputed sellers...


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I've purchased from sellers who list on Aqua-bid about 5 times and haven't had any problems yet. It's probably a bad thing because I find myself shopping for fish when I'm bored at work. I recently purchased a lot of 15 Dwarf Loaches (seller shipped 18) from one seller and 6 Cory Duplicareus from another. I'm getting a shipment of 6 Badis Badis on Friday. The first 2 sellers appear to be wholesalers/retailers and the last a hobbyist.

All of my orders were packaged well with no DOAs.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've had lots of good experiences with Aquabid as well. You just have to check their feedback. I've also sold many fish there myself.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Just purchased 5 male peacocks/haps online from a site vendor. I should get them friday. I hope all goes well.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

all the best...


----------

